# measure low-set eyebrows: (Browridge to interpupillary distance ratio)



## Lorsss (Sep 25, 2019)

David Gandy: 6.1 Lorsss: 3.30

this ratio measures how *low-set* your browridge and eyebrows are.
Low-set browride is a male dimorphic feature, because males usuaslly have square orbitals with low-set supraorbital bone






if you don't have low-set browridge, you can still improve your eye area with a supraorbital implant, upper eyelid fat graft, or maybe a fat graft directly on your browridge.
another option is forehead botox, because the skin that supports the eyebrows descends after this procedure. however forehead botox does not change the browridge bone


----------



## Bewusst (Sep 25, 2019)

Gandy and many other men also have their eyebrows BELOW their brow ridge, even the arch, which makes them even lower-set. Guess I'm fucked in this regard - M-shaped brow ridge and eyebrow arch above brow ridge. Also naturally thin brows.


----------



## Deleted member 470 (Sep 25, 2019)

Lorsss said:


> David Gandy: 6.1 Lorsss: 3.30


brutal


Bewusst said:


> Gandy and many other men also have their eyebrows BELOW their brow ridge, even the arch, which makes them even lower-set. Guess I'm fucked in this regard - M-shaped brow ridge and eyebrow arch above brow ridge. Also naturally thin brows.


wtf are u on about, it doesn't look like that at all


----------



## Bewusst (Sep 25, 2019)

dotacel said:


> brutal
> 
> wtf are u on about, it doesn't look like that at all


The power of lighting


----------



## Deleted member 2205 (Sep 25, 2019)

Is there any surgery for wider pfl? I think that would help a lot o fpeople's eye areas.


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Sep 25, 2019)

i have more or less 7/1.5 what is it ?


----------



## Deleted member 470 (Sep 25, 2019)

streege said:


> i have more or less 7/1.5 what is it ?







__





Online Calculator


A Free Online Calculator, Quick and Easy, and Full Screen!




www.online-calculator.com


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Sep 25, 2019)

dotacel said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i mean it's more or less 4.5 but, when do you know if it's low set ?


----------



## Zygos4Life (Sep 25, 2019)

streege said:


> i mean it's more or less 4.5 but, when do you know if it's low set ?


If it reaches your belly button then it’s low


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Sep 25, 2019)

Zygos4Life said:


> If it reaches your belly button then it’s low


serious question, needs serious answer buddy boyo.
i wish it was 1.2 and not 1.5 it would have been very close to the gandy's one.
3 fucking millimeters
yeah actually close to 5.0 ngl


----------



## CarlSagan96 (Sep 25, 2019)

The higher the better for this measure. Look at Adam Levine, Andrei Andrei and Robert Pattinson, all of these guys are PSL 7+ and have extremely low set eyebrows


CarlSagan96 said:


> The higher the better for this measure. Look at Adam Levine, Andrei Andrei and Robert Pattinson, all of these guys are PSL 7+ and have extremely low set eyebrows


Great new ratio btw OP


----------



## Deleted member 2205 (Sep 25, 2019)

How low can your eyebrows get with all thse procedures?
If not by a lot, I don't think it's worth the worry considering lots of models have high trust eyebrows. Althought I do agree it is an attractive trait.


----------



## Pendejo (Sep 25, 2019)

Dope said:


> How low can your eyebrows get with all thse procedures?
> If not by a lot, I don't think it's worth the worry considering lots of models have high trust eyebrows. Althought I do agree it is an attractive trait.


Damn did you break your silence already?? Jfl


----------



## Deleted member 2205 (Sep 25, 2019)

Pendejo said:


> Damn did you break your silence already?? Jfl


yeah i gave up it was to hard. I'm addicted to this forum


----------



## Lorsss (Sep 25, 2019)

Dope said:


> How low can your eyebrows get with all thse procedures?
> If not by a lot, I don't think it's worth the worry considering lots of models have high trust eyebrows. Althought I do agree it is an attractive trait.


fat graft and supraorbital implants don't move the eyebrows but the browridge.
if you want to move the eyebrows too you have to do an eyebrow transplant


----------



## Pendejo (Sep 25, 2019)

Lorsss said:


> if you want to move the eyebrows too you have to do an eyebrow transplant


What about botox??


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Sep 25, 2019)

Lorsss said:


> fat graft and supraorbital implants don't move the eyebrows but the browridge.
> if you want to move the eyebrows too you have to do an eyebrow transplant


botox do move the eyebrow, no ?


Pendejo said:


> What about botox??


lmao same question


----------



## Lorsss (Sep 25, 2019)

streege said:


> botox do move the eyebrow, no ?
> 
> lmao same question


I update the thread explaining how botox affects eyebrows


----------



## toolateforme (Sep 25, 2019)

Man I gave up on aesthetics. I will never have any.


----------



## Lorsss (Sep 25, 2019)

toolateforme said:


> Man I gave up on aesthetics. I will never have any.


why giving up? for each aesthetic flaw there is a surgery which can fix it


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Sep 25, 2019)

Lorsss said:


> why giving up? for each aesthetic flaw there is a surgery which can fix it


what's the best ? botox ? fillers ? fat ? or implants ? 
are the botox worth it compared to the others?


----------



## Deleted member 1862 (Sep 25, 2019)

Lorsss said:


> View attachment 119795
> 
> 
> David Gandy: 6.1 Lorsss: 3.30
> ...



you'd benefit from cantho + zplasty take one for the team.

btw your eyebrow transformation is seriously slept on, good work.


----------



## Kill_Jew (Sep 25, 2019)

good thread. preserve yourself.


----------



## Deleted member 2756 (Sep 25, 2019)

have you ever had your test levels checked? if so what was your ng/dl?


----------



## Stare (Sep 25, 2019)

6,2 here 
I would probably be a chad if I didn't mouth breath tbh


----------



## SHARK (Sep 25, 2019)

Deep low set supraorbitals is the single most important trait.


----------



## GenericChad1444 (Sep 25, 2019)

SHARK said:


> Deep low set supraorbitals is the single most important trait.


----------



## Lorsss (Sep 26, 2019)

Dyorotic2 said:


> have you ever had your test levels checked? if so what was your ng/dl?


no never.
At the moment I can't do them because my T is suppressed by ostarine


----------



## Deleted member 2756 (Sep 26, 2019)

Lorsss said:


> no never.
> At the moment I can't do them because my T is suppressed by ostarine


ah rip, would of gave you some perspective to why your hips are wide asf and your brows so high


----------



## Lorsss (Sep 26, 2019)

Dyorotic2 said:


> ah rip, would of gave you some perspective to why your hips are wide asf and your brows so high


I will check my sexual hormones level as soon as I finish my PCT


----------



## shimada (Sep 26, 2019)

I get 8.2


----------



## Dogs (Sep 26, 2019)

My eyebrows are literally growing underneath my brow ridge.


dotacel said:


> brutal
> 
> wtf are u on about, it doesn't look like that at all


My eyebrows grow underneath the browridge


----------



## Zyros (Jan 10, 2020)

mine grow on right qhere the bone is. how is my measurement? dont have a computer at hand


----------



## Deleted member 3962 (Jan 10, 2020)

7.785


Fuk said:


> 7.785


i mog gandy


Fuk said:


> 7.785
> 
> i mog gandy


3 different pics:
7.785
6.354
6.730


----------



## Mr.cope (Jan 10, 2020)

Lorsss said:


> fat graft and supraorbital implants don't move the eyebrows but the browridge.
> if you want to move the eyebrows too you have to do an eyebrow transplant


No eyebrow shape and position depends on your bones


----------



## Zyros (Jan 10, 2020)

Mr.cope said:


> No eyebrow shape and position depends on your bones


dunno if compmetely right. Chico seems to have low set orbitals with high set eyebrows


----------



## Maxillacel (Jan 10, 2020)

thank the god for my brow ridge and eyebrows they carry my eye area


----------



## Deleted member 3962 (Jan 10, 2020)

i want fat grafts on my glabella, cheekbones, and under eyes tbh.


----------



## Bewusst (Jan 11, 2020)

Dogs said:


> My eyebrows grow underneath the browridge


Because they are thick and bushy. You are lucky my friend.


----------



## Deleted member 3962 (Jan 11, 2020)

@PrettyBoyMaxxing curious what urs are tbh


----------



## Deleted member 2846 (Jan 11, 2020)

Fuk said:


> @PrettyBoyMaxxing curious what urs are tbh


prolly like 4.2 tbh.


----------



## Deleted member 3962 (Jan 11, 2020)

Dope said:


> Is there any surgery for wider pfl? I think that would help a lot o fpeople's eye areas.


to get a wider pfl ud need a bigger eyeball+wider orbital bones so pflcels are fucked for now

i would literally have top tier MM eye area if i had even 3 more mm on each eyes pfl ffs. It is what it is.

you can fraud wider pfl with lashes+light colored eyes


PrettyBoyMaxxing said:


> prolly like 4.2 tbh.


mogs op


----------



## Chadelite (Jan 15, 2020)

Lorsss said:


> View attachment 119795
> 
> 
> David Gandy: 6.1 Lorsss: 3.30
> ...


jfl my eyebrows are lower than gandys

im fat so it makes me even worse

it pulls my skin down since i already have the bones to have really good hooding.

this pulls my lower eyelid and rest of my face down


----------



## GetThatBread (Jan 15, 2020)

This is Rons results through MSE alone; lots of lateral expansion and slight improvement on the upper brow ridge. I think if you can somehow make a FacePuller that is directly anchored to the maxilla you can sagitally expand your brow ridge or make it low set in this case. We need a super high IQ user that can somehow get Copes Device to be bone borne


----------



## Golden Glass (Jan 15, 2020)

The eyebrows can be potentially lowered if you were to really stretch out your scalp (can be done manually or with an implant) and then you were to get a reverse brow lift of some sort (have excess skin removed at right at the border of the eyebrow and stitch at that line.


----------



## Lorsss (Jan 15, 2020)

Zyros said:


> View attachment 223345
> 
> mine grow on right qhere the bone is. how is my measurement? dont have a computer at hand


when eyebrows "touch" the eyeball you have the maximum possible low-set eyebrows


----------



## Golden Glass (Jan 15, 2020)

Also just realized how using IPD for this ratio is silly


----------



## Lorsss (Jan 15, 2020)

Golden Glass said:


> Also just realized how using IPD for this ratio is silly


how could you improve the measurement of this ratio?


----------



## Golden Glass (Jan 15, 2020)

Lorsss said:


> how could you improve the measurement of this ratio?


Two individuals could have the same distance between their eyebrows and pupils yet different IPDs; wouldn’t change the fact both their eyebrows are equally high yet have different ratios using your formula. Something more constant across the population should be used than IPD.

*Use this instead:*

*Distance between pupil and very bottom of eyebrow 
——————————————————————
Divided by 
——————————————————————
Iris Length*​


----------



## Chadelite (Jan 15, 2020)

Lorsss said:


> how could you improve the measurement of this ratio?


My eyebrows have pct

And the bottom of my eyebrow goes past my eye 

As it is below the top of my eyes

Is that low trust? 

Strangers think I'm untrustworthy even tho I am a good person

They never want to employ me cuz in just a kid and am low trust


----------



## Lorsss (Jan 15, 2020)

Chadelite said:


> My eyebrows have pct
> 
> And the bottom of my eyebrow goes past my eye
> 
> ...


send picture


----------



## Lorsss (Mar 8, 2020)

Chadelite said:


> My eyebrows have pct
> 
> And the bottom of my eyebrow goes past my eye



you should shave or pluck that part of the eyebrow.
after that, if your eyebrow is too short, se minoxidil to grow new hair horizontally


----------



## Lorsss (Mar 8, 2020)

Bewusst said:


> Gandy and many other men also have their eyebrows BELOW their brow ridge, even the arch, which makes them even lower-set. Guess I'm fucked in this regard - M-shaped brow ridge and eyebrow arch above brow ridge. Also naturally thin brows.


most men who have low-set eyebrows, also have low set browridge (aka supraorbital bone)


----------



## Deleted member 2227 (Mar 8, 2020)

I have similar to Gandy, but my eyebrows are wider and more positive.


----------



## Chadelite (Mar 8, 2020)

Lorsss said:


> you should shave or pluck that part of the eyebrow.
> after that, if your eyebrow is too short, se minoxidil to grow new hair horizontally


any sides of minox?

i might just use castor oil


----------



## GetThatBread (Mar 8, 2020)

I’m getting UE fat grafting done along with an eyebrow transplant. Will it look natural or you have to fix your brow ridge. My brow ridge is flat


----------



## Bewusst (Mar 9, 2020)

Lorsss said:


> most men who have low-set eyebrows, also have low set browridge (aka supraorbital bone)


Guess what I don't have


----------



## Pubertymaxxer3 (Mar 9, 2020)

Eyebrow beneath the brow ridge=low set?


----------



## Lorsss (Sep 16, 2020)

Pubertymaxxer3 said:


> Eyebrow beneath the brow ridge=low set?


eyebrows below the browridge mean your forehead skin (or muscle) is droppy


----------



## MisterMercedes (Sep 16, 2020)

Gandy does not have square orbits. He has a low, flat, protruding brow ridge with good fat pads.







As you can see, his upper eyelid is rounded/arched which exposes a good amount of his upper iris. This is the sign of a round supraorbital. Same with his lower lid. When not squinting, it’s rounded and even exposes some of his sclera.


----------

